# Fishbites?



## mttoney (Apr 9, 2015)

Where can I get Fishbites around Myrtle Beach area? They messed up my order and won't get my second shipment til I've left for the beach.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

About everywhere carries the bloodworm flavor (as long as the spot aren't running) but I get most of mine from Bass Pro. I use mainly the shrimp flavor.


----------



## mttoney (Apr 9, 2015)

They didn't ship me shrimp and sand flea. I'll hit BassPro on the way down Friday.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I haven't found the sand flea in stock at Bass Pro but they're supposed to have them. Maybe do the free in store pickup thing.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Gander mountain has a bunch of flavors and colors. Didn't see sand flea though.


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

Speaking of Fishbites...what flavors/colors do you guys recommend for general surf fishing if you aren't targeting any particular species but just want to catch whatever is biting? And if I am targeting a specific fish...like puppy drum for example...what would be the best? I've been meaning to get some to keep in my tackle box as a back up for when I run out of fresh bait, but I never know what color/flavor to get?


----------



## fishhunt365 (Sep 14, 2009)

e-z flea orange and white, there awesome


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Will fish bites go bad? What I have leftover from this year's trip still be usable next year?


----------



## mttoney (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm not sure if they go bad. They will fade and look bad, but not sure if they'll not catch fish once they look that way. I like sand flea in flesh/orange, clam in flesh or yellow, shrimp in pink, and crab in orange. I don't know about in NC/SC, but Fishbites are huge in FL. I've seen guys down there using them regularly instead of live/fresh bait. May post in the FL forum and find out if they go bad.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

I've caught about everything with the Bloodworm flavor, Pompano and small Black Drum were hitting them hard today in the surf at MB. 

As far as them going bad, keep them sealed up and try to squeeze the air out of the bag. Moisture will make them unusable over time, but as long as they are still soft enough to get a hook through, they should work no matter the age.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Make sure they are soft when you get them too. I've seen unopened bags that were already almost too hard to put a hook through without impaling your finger in the process. I picked up a new bag of Bloodworm flavor at Walmart last night, and all of the bags looked good, but one was much brighter and softer that the rest.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

They don't keep their bright colors. They turn an ugly brown color after a while. But they still catch fish.

If you want slot redfish, use live mullet, mullet chunks, or heads or a big sand flea in the wash.


----------

